# Turkeys as pets



## Esmae (7 December 2016)

Does anyone have them? What is involved with their care? How long do they live on average? My goose is 28 years old and I don't want to start with another long lived bird at my age.  12 years ish would be okay.  What do you feed them?  Are they grazers, scratchers rummagers??  What??  Cost of a pair of rare breed if any has any idea?  Thanks.


----------



## Mrs B (7 December 2016)

Esmae said:



			Does anyone have them? What is involved with their care? How long do they live on average? My goose is 28 years old and I don't want to start with another long lived bird at my age.  12 years ish would be okay.  What do you feed them?  Are they grazers, scratchers rummagers??  What??  Cost of a pair of rare breed if any has any idea?  Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Hello! I'm liveried next to a rare breed turkey breeder and I'm sure they'll be able to answer any questions you have. Will pm you their details


----------



## Archangel (7 December 2016)

Gosh I did not know geese lived so long.  You learn something every day on here.


----------



## millikins (7 December 2016)

There was a trio of Crollwitzer (pied) turkeys on NFED earlier this year for £100. They are stunning, more shaped like wild turkeys and usually kept as ornamental birds I believe.


----------

